# Ausgesperrt - Passwort weg



## Ratoncito (15 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ja, ich habe es geschafft mich auszusperren.

Wann, wie und wo und in welcher Reihenfolge ich mich genau ausgesperrt habe kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Bei WBM wurde immer bemängelt, dass ich das Standardpasswort verwende. Dort habe ich dann eins vergeben, finde aber nicht mehr wieder, wo ich es notiert hatte.

Über e!Cockpit habe ich anschließend immer wieder geänderte Programme übertragen und eigentlich läuft die Steuerung.

Seit gestern kann ich mich nicht mehr verbinden, ich werde immer nach einer Gerätebenutzeranmeldung gefragt. Dort habe ich alle denkbaren Kombinationen eingegeben, leider erfolglos.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich nicht erinnern (außer in WBM) irgendwo noch etwas mit Passwort eingestellt zu haben.

Wie komme ich aus diesem Dilemma wieder heraus?


----------



## Ratoncito (15 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

sorry, aber ich stehe im Moment total auf dem Schlauch. Es muss doch irgendwie eine Möglichkeit geben wieder Zugriff zu erhalten.

Ein Reset auf Werkseinstellung und das Programm neu laden?

Was muss ich wo machen?

Meine Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, ich habe total den Überblick verloren.

Ich verstehe auch nicht den Zusammenhang von WBM und e!Cockpit.

Was ich unbedingt vermeiden möchte ist, dass ich die Steuerung ganz abschiesse und dann nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2020)

Die Standardanmeldung lautet admin und wago.
Aber das hast du ja sicher schon probiert.
Welcher User bzw. Usergruppe für was ist, ist im Handbuch beschrieben.

Am einfachsten ist eigentlich der Reset über das Programm Ethernetsettings.
Damit kannst du den Controller in die Werkseinstellungen reseten.
Danach ist er allerdings komplett leer.
Sieh es positiv:
Ist ein guter Zeitpunkt deine Backupstrategie zu testen


----------



## Ratoncito (15 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Alles was ich in e!Cockpit erstellt habe kann ich danach wieder in den Controller laden? Darin sind nirgendwo irgendwelche Passwörter? 

Entschuldige, wenn ich so konkret nachfrage. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, woher auf einmal die Gerätebenutzeranmeldung kommt. Ich bin mir nicht bewusst, dass ich in letzter irgendetwas in der Richtung gemacht hätte.

Es ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2020)

Du kannst alles reinspielen.


----------



## Ratoncito (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich mich jetzt ganz zum Deppen mache, es wird immer noch nach einem Benutzer und Passwort gefragt.

Ich habe Wago Ethernet Settings gestartet:

Artikelnummer = 750-8212
Bezeichnung = WAGO 750-8212 PFC200 G2 2ETH RS
FW Version = 03.05.10(17)
HW Version = 03
FWL Version = 2018.10.0w03.04.00 IDX=11
Seriennummer = SN20200107T182333-1244105#PFC|0030DE46A75E
MAC-Adresse = 0030DE46A75E
IP-Adresse = 192.168.178.28  (DHCP-Server)
Laufzeitsystem = e!RUNTIME

Auf Werkseinstellung zurückgestellt

WBS geöffnet
Dort war die Anmeldung wieder mit admin und wago möglich.
In WBS unter Configuration wieder auf e!RUNTIME eingestellt

e!Cockpit gestartet, die letzte Programmversion geöffnet und auf Verbinden geklickt

Die Meldung im Anhang wird angezeigt, unter Abbrechen wird keine Verbindung hergestellt.

Gebe ich admin und wago ein, erhalte ich die Meldung:

Mitteilung vom Gerät:
"You have logged in with the default password! Please change your password!"

Zumindest kann ich das aktuelle Programm übertragen und ausführen.
Auch bei alten Programmversionen kommen diese Meldungen.

Was muss ich wo ändern?

PS Was mir gerade noch einfällt - es gab zwischendurch ein größeres Update, das installiert wurde. Die Passwortabfrage tauchte aber nicht unmittelbar nach dem Update auf. Ob es da überhaupt einen Zusammenhang gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2020)

Das Verhalten passt so.
Die Aufforderung das Standard-Passwort zu ändern ist normal.


----------



## Ratoncito (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

nein, das Verhalten passt so nicht.

Bei WBM habe ich unter Configuration, Users das Passwort geändert. Unter Select User habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen admin und user. Hier habe ich admin ausgewählt und anschließend ein neues Passwort vergeben. Das ist okay, denn nun kann ich mich nur noch mit dem neuen Passwort in WBM anmelden.

Nun zum Controller
e!Cockpit neu gestartet, bei Verbinden kommt die Meldung wie unter Beitrag#6 angehängt. Gebe ich hier admin und das neue Passwort ein ist keine Verbindung möglich.

Verwende ich admin und wago kommt eine Meldung:
Mitteilung vom Gerät:
"You have logged in with the default password! Please change your password!"
Quittiere ich diese mit Okay wird eine Verbindung hergestellt.

Ich habe keine Idee, was ich hier wie und wo ändern soll.

Diese Meldung habe ich vorher noch nie gehabt. Ich habe auch keine Idee dass ich kurz vor dem Ersten auftreten der Meldung irgendwo etwas im Bezug auf Passwort geändert hätte.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht hätte ein Blick ins Handbuch ja schon geholfen. WBM und e!Cockpit sind zwei paar Schuhe und haben eigene Benutzer und Kennwörter. WBM = Web Based Management ist die Webbasierte Konfigurationsoberfläche um Einstellungen am Controller vorzunehmen unter anderem auch das Kennwort für den Zugriff per e!Cockpit, schau mal in der Schnellstartanleitung nach, bei mir steht das auf auf Seite 53.
Und Blockmoves Hinweis, dass die Meldung das Standardkennwort zu ändern beim Login per e!Cockpit normal ist stimmt weiterhin, weil es zwei Logins gibt und Du nur das WBM nicht aber das e!Cockpit Kennwort geändert hast, was Du allerdings nicht erkannt hast.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2020)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Handbuch. Wenn Du Dir mal die Mühe machen würdest im Handbuch Deiner PFC200 so ab Seite 58, 102 und 116 nachzulesen solltest Du alles zum Thema Benutzer und Kennwörter erfahren auch wie man sie ändert.


----------



## Ratoncito (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,



> Vielleicht hätte ein Blick ins Handbuch ja schon geholfen.



Leider helfen auch mehrere Blicke nicht weiter.

Handbuch zum Controller: 456 Seiten
Handbuch zu e!Cockpit: 432 Seiten

Eine Schnellstartanleitung habe ich nicht.

In den Handbüchern geht es um die Passwortvergabe bei WBM. Das scheint ja okay zu sein.

In der Hilfe zu e!Cockpit wird die Passwortvergabe unter den Projekteinstellungen erklärt. Auch hier habe ich ein Passwort vergeben, das nun beim Öffnen des Projekts abgefragt wird.

Nach Verbinden erscheint immer noch das in Beitrag#6 angehängte Meldungsfenster. Eine Verbindung wird nur mit admin und wago hergestellt.
Mitteilung vom Gerät:
"You have logged in with the default password! Please change your password!" 

Ich kenne e!Cockpit erst seit einigen Wochen, aber diese Meldung erscheint erst seit einigen Tagen.

Bis dahin bin ich in e!Cockpit nie nach einem Passwort gefragt worden.

Wenn man diese Abfrage abstellen kann, wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand erklärt wo und wie man das macht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne e!Cockpit nicht, habe selber (noch) keine WAGO und musste erst selber im Handbuch nachsehen.
Dann schau mal im Anhang nach auf Seite 305, wenn "Port authentication enabled" deaktiviert ist sollte Dein Problem gelöst sein.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2020)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Leider helfen auch mehrere Blicke nicht weiter.
> 
> Handbuch zum Controller: 456 Seiten
> Handbuch zu e!Cockpit: 432 Seiten
> ...


Es wäre übrigens schön, wenn man Dich schon mit der Nase darauf stößt, Du Dir auch mal die vorgeschlagenen Seiten ansiehst, da geht es nämlich nicht nur um WBM.


----------



## Ratoncito (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo oliver.tonn,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.



> Es wäre übrigens schön, wenn man Dich schon mit der Nase darauf stößt,  Du Dir auch mal die vorgeschlagenen Seiten ansiehst, da geht es nämlich  nicht nur um WBM.



Ich habe mir die Seiten mehr als einmal angesehen. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass wir unterschiedliche Handbücher haben. Ab Seite 58 geht es um Netzwerkkonfiguration, ab 102 um WBM und die Eingabe eines Passwortes, aber das war ja okay. Auf den weiteren Seiten (bis 130) geht es um weitere Einstellungen, aber nichts was auf mein Problem hindeutet.

Die zuletzt erwähnte Seite 305 befasst sich mit Prozessabbild.




> wenn "Port authentication enabled" deaktiviert ist sollte Dein Problem gelöst sein.



Hierzu habe ich die Einstellmöglichkeit in WBM gefunden und deaktiviert. Damit ist das Problem gelöst.

Wenn man weiß wonach man suchen muss, kann man es auch finden.

Was mich jetzt aber immer noch wundert ist, warum es überhaupt zu einer veränderten Einstellung gekommen ist. 

Nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2020)

Dann entschuldige ich mich für meinen Kommentar bezüglich des Handbuchs.
Wie gesagt, ich habe keine WAGO, ich habe mir heute das Handbuch aus dem Internet geladen und aus diesem stammten die Seitenzahlen. Die Datei heißt m07508212-xxxxxxxx-0de.pdf


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2020)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt aber immer noch wundert ist, warum es überhaupt zu einer veränderten Einstellung gekommen ist.


Das könnte an einem Firmwareupdate liegen, ich meine Beckhoff hatte mal von einer Version zur Nächsten die Firewall aktiviert und viele haben sich gewundert. Sowas steht zwar im Change Log, aber ganz ehrlich, wer liest das?


----------



## holgermaik (18 Dezember 2020)

"Port authentication enabled" abzuschalten ist sicherlich für die Programmierung hilfreich. Wenn du fertig bist kann ich nur Empfehlen die Passwörter für den Benutzer "Admin" und "root" zu ändern und die "Port authentication enabled" wieder einzuschalten. Desweiteren solltest du die Hacken für ungesicherte Verbindungen wie http und ftp entfernen.


----------

